# Road'S End 2011



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

We had our best year yet at Road's End. New this year was our witch shack made from pallets and the stirring witch completed the night of October 30th (why do I always wait?!?)

We had over 500 people go through the haunt; which includes 110 bales of straw and 6 truckloads of corn for the maze. We also have several haunt rooms and dark hallways we create in and through my carport (48 wall panels worth!) And 20 of our friends and family are our scare actors for the evening.

Hope you enjoy looking as much as we did creating! Thanks to all the folks here for inpiration and especially jdubbya and motelsixx for encouragement. See if you can spot the jdubbya-created monument in the graveyard.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

A few more:


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh, it just looks awesome lewlew. I am a HUGE fan of the blue and red lighting, such stark contrast, eye catching and just creepy. The stones are gorgeous, and I love all the corn stalks and hay! I would LOVE to get to come to your house!!!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

You're welcome any time! Thanks Dixie!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

A couple more:


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Much love and adoration to Mrs. Lewlew (back row on the left).


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, guitar playing bluckies!

I expect that obelisk is the jdubbya monument

I really like the look of that rickety fence and entryway.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks Roxie!

Ummmm... (helps a bit if I actually post the pic that has jdubbya's creation in it) (sorry MY BAD)









FAIL!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow! THese all look great. Some very nice shots.
Did you grow all that corn in your yard or bring it all in?


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow, that last pic is an amazing shot of the corn, that is just mind bogglingly good!!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I was waiting for your pics! Awesome! I can brag that I saw Road's End all set up on the night of the 30th. Mark hosted my son and myself for a behind the scenes tour and it is even better than the pics portray! So much detail and the scare zones are incredible. This rivals a lot of pro haunts I kid you not! I simply can't believe the amount of work that Mark and his friends put into this. Thanks for the tour Mark, and the kind use of the projector and canopy! It's so great to have like minded friends who are willing to help a fellow haunter! If I ever quit haunting, I'm hoping I can come to Road's End and help out every year!
:jol:


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Eeeekim said:


> Wow! THese all look great. Some very nice shots.
> Did you grow all that corn in your yard or bring it all in?


Thank you! One of my partners in this venture is a farmer. He supplies the straw bales and all the corn. The corn here in northwest PA did really well this year so it made for a great facade and maze. Only problem is getting it all cleaned up! I'll be sweeping straw until Chirstmas.



Dixie said:


> Wow, that last pic is an amazing shot of the corn, that is just mind bogglingly good!!!


Thank you again Dixie! So much work but so much fun as well. You should have seen the stack of corn when we were done! One BIIIIG bonfire!



jdubbya said:


> I was waiting for your pics! Awesome! I can brag that I saw Road's End all set up on the night of the 30th. Mark hosted my son and myself for a behind the scenes tour and it is even better than the pics portray! So much detail and the scare zones are incredible. This rivals a lot of pro haunts I kid you not! I simply can't believe the amount of work that Mark and his friends put into this. Thanks for the tour Mark, and the kind use of the projector and canopy! It's so great to have like minded friends who are willing to help a fellow haunter! If I ever quit haunting, I'm hoping I can come to Road's End and help out every year!


I don't know about a pro haunt but thank you so much for all the help this year Jerry. And right back atcha about the tour. We've already picked up a few ideas from you for next year! And if you ever want to help out at Road's End, you have your pick of the scares my friend.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks great! I love the campfire pic. all they are missing are the beers...


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Outstanding....nice job..................


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey Mark, Is JDubbya's tombstone the one that says 'Made in Eerie? HAHAHAHAHA Nice setup as always, I'm definitely making it out there next year. One of these years you, jdubbya and I should collaberate on a haunt!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow! You did a fantastic job. If I ever get a year off I'll have to head up to your area of PA. Sounds like you guys have a serious section of haunts going on. I love your passion.


I just re-read that and I guess I should clarify.....I ment passion for haunting, not for each other. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Nice haunt!! Depending on what that corn cost you- I think that I'd consider growing it myself!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

MotelSixx said:


> One of these years you, jdubbya and I should collaberate on a haunt!


...and the seeds of mayhem have been planted!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Creep Cringle said:


> Looks great! I love the campfire pic. all they are missing are the beers...


The beers came AFTER the haunting was done!



beelce said:


> Outstanding....nice job..................


Thank you! We certainly had a lot of fun.



MotelSixx said:


> Hey Mark, Is JDubbya's tombstone the one that says 'Made in Eerie? HAHAHAHAHA Nice setup as always, I'm definitely making it out there next year. One of these years you, jdubbya and I should collaberate on a haunt!


You can actually see that on the stone? Better than Made In China that's for sure. And let me tell you...Eerie isn't ready for a haunt from the three of us together. They'd hear the screams in Canada.



scareme said:


> Wow! You did a fantastic job. If I ever get a year off I'll have to head up to your area of PA. Sounds like you guys have a serious section of haunts going on. I love your passion.
> 
> I just re-read that and I guess I should clarify.....I ment passion for haunting, not for each other. Sorry for any confusion.


:zombie: That's just not how I roll. *chuckle* Besides, it's great coming here where everyone has that same passion.



Beth said:


> Nice haunt!! Depending on what that corn cost you- I think that I'd consider growing it myself!!


Thank God it only cost me a sixpack for my farmer friend to cut it and haul it all in and out. Seeing the prices some people were asking for just a small bundle of cornstalks...shocking.

Thanks for the wonderful comments you all.


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

love the lighting and the colours. How much corn?? lol you have got some nice little scenes there. I like the sign.


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

Excellent staging of props and use of lighting. I like the web fabric stretched near the skeleton in particular. Very nice!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Very impressive...so impressed that you had all the corn and hay hauled in...sort of ashamed that I was too lazy to haul a couple of corn shocks for my display. Great lighting, great props....your haunt just exudes the essence of all that is Halloween...fantastic.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks AWESOME!! Love your lighting and the witch's shack and corn maze are also great!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Cornstalks completely covered your house, well done!!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

STOLLOWEEN said:


> Very impressive...so impressed that you had all the corn and hay hauled in...sort of ashamed that I was too lazy to haul a couple of corn shocks for my display. Great lighting, great props....your haunt just exudes the essence of all that is Halloween...fantastic.





Urak-Hai said:


> Looks AWESOME!! Love your lighting and the witch's shack and corn maze are also great!





Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Cornstalks completely covered your house, well done!!


Thank you so much! Coming from you guys, who've had some of the best haunts around, means a lot.

One thing I can say about all that corn...it sure does make one heck of a bonfire! We could toast weenies and marshmallows from 30 ft away!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Fantastic job!!!!


----------



## Munster56 (Jun 4, 2009)

I really love what you did with the lighting! fantastic!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Ooooh that is so cool! I LOVE, your witch's shack. Your lighting is out of this world. Nice job.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Lots of great stuff there. Great job!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow the lighting is awesome and I love the shack! I don't think I see one thing I do not like...you did an outstanding job! You even made the blucky's look cool!


----------

